# Getting married in Turkish Cyprus...



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

My fiance and I live in Dubai. We are looking to get married sometime in the next 6 months. Due to the Islamic marriage regulations here in Dubai we can't get married here. So we are either looking at Istanbul, Turkey or Turkish Cyprus. Has anyone gotten married in Cyprus that would have some good advice to share?

We will just have a simple civil ceremony. Then we will stay there for our honeymoon while we wait for the documents to be gathered, translated, notarized, etc. Is it complicated to get married there? We will try to find a package deal for the wedding and hotel if possible. Anyone know of any good places they'd recommend to stay? Thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am just speaking from personal opinion here, I would beware of getting married in Northern Cyprus. Northern Cyprus has been declared a republic by Turkey but is not recognised as such by some other countries. Therefore a union legal in Northern Cyprus might not be recognised everywhere.

Why not marry in Southern Cyprus?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, my fiance is Iranian and it could be difficult for him to get a visa for southern Cyprus since i'm assuming EU rules apply there.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ah I understand. Yes, EU rules do apply. I have heard that it is difficult for Iranians to get visas at the moment.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, so we're kind of restricted to going to muslim countries or obscure 3rd world nations and i'm not too keen on getting married in Botswana. 

We were looking at Turkey because they are strict about only having secular civil marriages which is what we want and why Dubai is a no-go with it's archaic rules.


----------



## Derya (Feb 16, 2009)

*Perfectly legal*

It is perfectly legal and recognised world wide, to get mariied in Northern Cyprus.

type <snip> into google and you will come accross a very good wedding planner called <snip>

GOOD LUCK,
D xx


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Are you sure marriages in Northern Cyprus are recognised Worldwide? Just wondering because of the Occupation.


----------



## Derya (Feb 16, 2009)

*North Cyprus weddings*



BabsM said:


> Are you sure marriages in Northern Cyprus are recognised Worldwide? Just wondering because of the Occupation.


BabsM - Yes... 100%! I have friends who have married there and I am marrying there myself later this year. It is now becoming a very popular place for this type of thing because it is far less developed than the South and has alot more natural beauty. Also, being out of the Eurozone (for now) the costs are much lower. I see you have a property in the South. Have you ever visitied the North BabsM?

I presume forum rules don't allow me to put too much on here regarding links and searches, so not sure how I can help you desertstranded.

This will probably get "sniped" lol... but if you just type a simple search <snip>

GOOD LUCK x
D x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Derya said:


> BabsM - Yes... 100%! I have friends who have married there and I am marrying there myself later this year. It is now becoming a very popular place for this type of thing because it is far less developed than the South and has alot more natural beauty. Also, being out of the Eurozone (for now) the costs are much lower. I see you have a property in the South. Have you ever visitied the North BabsM?
> 
> I presume forum rules don't allow me to put too much on here regarding links and searches, so not sure how I can help you desertstranded.
> 
> ...


Yes I have visited the occupied zone. 

I was just querying if marriages in the North are recognised in the Republic of Cyprus given the status of the zone.


----------



## Derya (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Babs,

Yes... marriages are 100% legal in the "Occupied Zone". Also, sorry if i went against board rules. I didn't realise that telling someone to search for something meant i was advertising. I was just recommending someone who gave us a great service which is what I though expat forums are all about!?

Anyway Desertstranded... I hope you get your Wedding in the beautiful TRNC. The place is wonderful and the Turkish Cypriots are some of the nicest people you'll ever meet. Similar to Turkey infact but with a Mediterranean twist!!!

Take care D x


----------



## judithbyerly (Apr 25, 2013)

Derya said:


> It is perfectly legal and recognised world wide, to get mariied in Northern Cyprus.
> 
> type <snip> into google and you will come accross a very good wedding planner called <snip>
> 
> ...


The USA doesn't consider the marriage valid


----------



## mguls (Feb 24, 2015)

Derya said:


> It is perfectly legal and recognised world wide, to get mariied in Northern Cyprus.
> 
> type <snip> into google and you will come accross a very good wedding planner called <snip>
> 
> ...


Hello Derya
I need some information on getting married in North Cyprus, would it be possible for you to help me?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mguls said:


> Hello Derya
> I need some information on getting married in North Cyprus, would it be possible for you to help me?


You are probably in the wrong forum.


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

Derya: Marriage in North Cyprus is legal yet not legal

Many countries like USA recognised civil partnership hence you do not even need a certificate. 

I got married in North Cyprus. Flew in 1 day before the wedding, got married and left in 3-4 days. Then moved and lived in USA and UK with no issues


Dubai requires the legalisation of these documents and there is no UAE Embassy in Cyprus. UAE Embassy in Lebanon accepts forms but from Republic of Cyprus, not from north!

So Desert!
If you get married in the north Cyprus, you will have issues like me and it is near impossible to legalise the document


----------

